# Sony DAV-SA30 digital input



## mijd (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi you all.

I have a Home theatre sysmtem *Sony DAV-SA30*. It's very powerful. I realy appreciate the dynamic sound delivred by this system. Unfortunaly it does not have a *digital or optical input*. So I can only enjoy *5.1* surround sound in case I use the integrted DVD player. Even my PC has multi chanel output (7.1) I can't perform 5.1 sounding while gaming or playing movies in such dolby digital standard.

My question is : Is there a way to creat a digital or optical input for the *DAV-SA30* ? If not I think I will finaly try to connect a wire of each analogue chanel to the specified circuit board parts.

Please tell me what do you think about it.

Any word from you will be helpful.

*Thank in Advance !*


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mijd said:


> Hi you all.
> 
> I have a Home theatre sysmtem *Sony DAV-SA30*. It's very powerful. I realy appreciate the dynamic sound delivred by this system. Unfortunaly it does not have a *digital or optical input*. So I can only enjoy *5.1* surround sound in case I use the integrted DVD player. Even my PC has multi chanel output (7.1) I can't perform 5.1 sounding while gaming or playing movies in such dolby digital standard.
> 
> ...



I just took a look at your system. it's got a proprietary jack so there's no way to get analogue OR digital to it elsewhere. you'd most likely need a full receiver to do what you want. I honestly wouldn't go about connecting the analogue leads to your circuit board the way you were describing. Way too much risk.


----------

